# Horizon,WAC,WCC,CAA,MAAC,Big West,Summit top 9



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I couldnt get top 10 players that I can even begin to see in the NBA (Ryan Thompson is pretty overrated)

1. Matt Howard .. Butler
2. Larry Sanders .. VCU
3. Omar Samhan .. St Marys
4. Gordon Hayward .. Butler
5. Luke Babbitt .. Nevada
6. Gerald Lee .. Old Dominion
7. Dior Lowhorn .. San Francisco
8. Keith Benson .. Oakland
9. Tai Wesley .. Utah State

I guess Robert Glenn could be 10th but thats more from looking at his stats on Draftexpress, than actually seeing him play since I saw IUPUI like once last season and I wasnt even paying attention the whole game


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well i was skimming through the the rest of the conferences and I realized I either know very little about the players or they just arent worth being talked about

so Im just gonna add 2 guys that actually have a chance for the NBA
Kenneth Faried from Morehead State and Marqus Blakely from Vermont
both undersized but very athletic and bring some energy and enthusiasm to any team 
2 guys that will most likely work very hard in practice to get the more talented guys going
I especially like Faried especially if he is still only 19 like the birthdate I found (late 89)
Another guy I heard some good things about but dont know much is Parakouski the center from Radford but I havent seen him play yet
Also a guy that could maybe come up there with these guys is Kevin Palmer from Texas AM Corpus Christi


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Realistically, Sanders might be the only one that gets drafted


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yep these are more personal rankings than what I actually expect to happen

Sanders is more known in draft circles no doubt and Howard is an undersized PF but he is a really good player and really athletic too
I expect Butler to make a pretty big impact this season again
In fact they are a top 10 team in the nation if you ask me
Howard is athletic, intelligent and works his butt off on both ends
could easily be a better version of Mark Madsen at the next level
Sanders is more poor mans Tyrus Thomas to me

But dont sleep on Faried he reminds me of JYD Jerome Williams and he is still only 19 years old


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

isn't Luke Babbitt only a sophomore? If so, he's still got plenty of time to mature. Had he followed through with his commitment and gone to Ohio State, I'm sure he'd be getting some more hype on a national level. He could be decent be the time his senior year rolls around.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

No love for Matt Bouldin or Steven Gray? Or what about Elias Harris or Bol Kong?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Really Like Luke Babbit, I think he is a guy who can be an NBA player down the road.

I also love Bouldin. He has great size and very good handles. I could see him ending up a 2nd round pick.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> I couldnt get top 10 players that I can even begin to see in the NBA (Ryan Thompson is pretty overrated)
> 
> 1. Matt Howard .. Butler
> 2. Larry Sanders .. VCU
> ...


Well I was way off on Matt Howard, even though he helped lead Butler to the finals he showed no improvement and if anything might have actually gotten worse this year. Gordon Hayward was the exact opposite though so him being 4th is a solid call but he really did improve. I didn't have Paul George because I hadn't seen him play before last season but still I'm not that high on him to this day. We will see what happens.
Omar Samhan I still think deserves a shot in the league somewhere.
3 guys that were drafted but not on this list: Jeremy Evans from Western Kentucky, who I know very little about but I believe he had some nice workout which is the reason he got drafted. Magnum Rolle who I didn't really like when I was making that list but after watching him last year even though he isn't amazing by any stretch he is big and athletic enough to stick around for at least a little while. Finally, Armon Johnson who I knew very little about coming into last season and is another guy who I'm still not very high on, like I said we will see what he does against NBA competition but I would put my money on him not making it very far.


----------



## king DE (Jan 11, 2011)

This was 98, this is before the boom of european players into the league, there was no youtube to see clips of him so its not like there were to many american nba fans who had a clue what dirk was about at that point in time...


----------

